# Godzilla 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't like this movie as much as Mike did. I don't think it was a waste of time but no where near the edge of greatness. I'd recommend as a rental.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review I was somewhat interested in this but will probably rent it on netflix then wait for it to hit the bargain bin if I decide to purchase it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Mike. This one is on my short list!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I +1 the sound overall is a 9/10 .... the only reason I didn't give it 10 was that it lacked any great orchestral sound tracks like Alien or Starwars...

That being said the LFE took my 2 15's to the limit as well as my neighbors patience next door :rant:

Dialogues were centered and not buried by the surround mix...

Story line is much better than previous efforts but lacked in many acting categories... but its not to be expected in a Godzilla film right ? Maybe the addition of some higher ups in the acting field would have brought the level of cinema up a notch .... just thankful it wasn't MB :coocoo:

A very enjoyable SciFi for any fan of the genre and very well made imo... and a must have as a serious LFE demo...


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

My copy will be picked up tomorrow. Being a big Kaiju fan from back in the 1960's, this should be a treat!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Both of the links you have for the movie show 5.1... Not 7.1. How do we get the 7.1 version?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Both of the links you have for the movie show 5.1... Not 7.1. How do we get the 7.1 version?


Amazon specs are wrong. Both 2D and 3D editions have 7.1


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> Amazon specs are wrong. Both 2D and 3D editions have 7.1


Thanks Mike. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

No problem. I have found that Amazon is annoyingly and frequently wrong with their specs


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I buy a movie I try and get it in 7.1 if it is available. :T


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I purchased it last night and saving it for the weekend. I can hardly wait to watch it.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

As usual, I am once again late to the game and only watched Godzilla last night.
I tend to agree with Mike alot here, but the story gave me a kink in the brain. It is agreed that you dont kill of the good actors so early in the film, it just does not work. I am not really sure why someone would waste so much money just to do that, not to mention, I am really not sure why Cranston died. The young kid in the movie is so over his head and imo had not acting chops other than to look good in front of a huge backlight. The very last few scenes at the stadium filled with zillions of people was just too good to be true.

I thought the entrance of our star was very good and the push of good versus evil between the monsters was good as well. The director was great at showing scale. So while I was not a fan of most of the acting and the writing, our Japanese science guy had no emotion beyond "Concern" that....well never mind. And yet, I could not stop watching the movie, the battle scenes were very good to be sure.

Audio and Video were imo stellar and kept the room shaking as if it was afraid of Godzilla as well.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Spoiler alert Batman! Don't feel bad I haven't seen it yet ,even though I have owned for months I blame Netflix.


----------

